# Could not even walk out of the house due to my IBS



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Hey Guys!Approximately four months ago I was in constant agony, could not eatanything and could not even walk out of the house due to my IBS andIBS-anxiety symptoms.I was refered to a very good medical practioner by my fiance's Mother. DrAndrew Spall took me under his wing and was determined to make me well.He started me on a drug called Aropax containing a Serotonin ReuptakeInhibitor (SRI) called Paroxetine. My Mother is also on this drug and it isdesigned for anxiety and depression. He started me on half a tablet per dayand gradually stepped it up to two tablets per day. I can honestly sayAropax was a wonder drug for me.I now take three medications per day:2 Aropax (Paroxetine) Tablets1 Tablespoon Of Metamucil (Natural Fibre)1 Bottle of Yacult (Fermented Milk Containing Live Cultures designed toproduce good gut bacteria, surprisingly the taste is very good)After taking these medications for a couple of months I feel 100% betterthan I did four months ago. I eat pretty much what I want within reason, Igo out at least three times a day without a twinge of pain and my bowelhabits are becoming quite regular. I am even starting University in July!I recommend this mixture of medications for any IBS sufferers out there,particularly those with an anxiety problem.Discuss these medications with your doctor as I am sure they are availableworldwide. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me,my email address is ketland###mail.ruBest Regards,ANTHONY KETLAND


----------

